# Radivergleich: TFC Monsta + 4 weitere Radiatoren



## bundymania (25. Dezember 2008)

_*Vorwort*_


Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wurden sogenannte Monster Radiatoren vom Kaliber eines Mora 2 Pro als extrem überdimensioniert belächelt.
Im Zuge von stetig mehr Abwärme produzierenden Prozessoren und (SLI/Crossfire-)Grafikkarten Setups erfreuen sich Mora 2 Pro, 
Evo 1080 & Co. immer größerer Beliebtheit bei den Usern und stossen dabei mitunter sogar an ihre Leistungsgrenzen !
Dem Wunsch vieler Anwender nach immer größerer Leistung und der Möglichkeit dieses "Powerpaket" auch intern verbauen zu können, 
ist nun abermals die Firma Feser mit einem neuen Produkt nachgekommen.
Nachdem sich besonders die Triple- und Quadradiatoren dieser Marke dank ihrer sehr guten Leistung weltweit großer Beliebtheit erfreuen,
wurde nun nochmals an der Leistungsschraube gedreht. Das Ergebnis ist der TFC Xchanger Monsta Radiator !
In diesem Review habe ich 5 Radiatoren getestet, so kann sich jeder User das für sich optimale Produkt auswählen. 


*Testsystem / Ablauf*



Die Testumgebung setzt sich aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen:

Asus P5B Deluxe Rev. 1.03G (BIOS 1216)
C2D E6400 @ 3.2Ghz - 1.45V (Bioswert)
NoName Big Tower (offen)
OCZ Flex II DIMM Kit 4GB
Topower Silent EZ NT 
WLP: Arctic Silver 5
Samsung SpinPoint F1 750GB HDD
3x Western Digital Raptor (WD740ADFD) (per "Bypass" von einem 2.PC eingebunden @Watercool Silentstar HD-Quad Rev.2)
OCZ Hydroflow CPU Kühler 
NB sowie die beiden Mosfets sind im Kreislauf eingebunden mit Alphacool + Heatrap Kühlern
Sapphire Radeon HD4870 Grafikkarte (512MB) + EK-FC4870 CF - Nickel 
Laing DDC Pumpe 12V DDC-1 Plus T + Koolance Laing DDC Aufsatz 
Koolance Reservoir Inline 200mm 
Noise Destructor v1.0 Pumpenentkoppler 
Aquacomputer Aquaero VFD + Durchflusssensor GMR Messing (ohne Düse) 
2x Thermosensor In-Line G1/4 (vor/hinter dem Radi) + einen Tauchsensor direkt im AGB zum Kalibrieren
Schlauch: Masterkleer + Tygon 15.9
2x Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Stecker mit Schottverschraubung 
2x Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Kupplung 
Anschlüsse: Mix aus EK, Danger Den und Feser Fittings
Wasserzusatz: innovatek Protect 
Als Lüfter kamen folgende Modelle zum Einsatz: Yate Loon D12SL-12 120 mm sowie SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 38 mmm 
und Sharkoon 140mm System-Fan 1500 U/Min. System Fan Serie - Sharkoon HP 

Folgende Radiatoren wurden getestet:

TFC Xchanger Monsta - Extreme Radiator 420/360 
MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator 
Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro + Watercool MO-RA 2 Lüfterblende 
TFC Xchanger - Quad Radiator 480 
BlackIce GTX-Lite 360 




*Infos / Besonderheiten*



Da die getesteten Radiatoren in Sachen Leistung und Eigenschaften bis auf den neuen TFC Monsta Radi bekannt sind, 
verzichte ich auf eine weitergehende Beschreibung dieser Modelle und gehe nur auf einige Details des Feser Monster Radiators ein.
Zunächst sticht natürlich die Größe ins Auge. Der Radi hat folgende Abmaße: 476mm - 148,6mm - 104,2mm (Länge - Breite - Höhe)
Dennoch lässt sich dieses Ungetüm in zahlreiche Big Tower Gehäuse intern verbauen. Erfreulicherweise sind bereits passende Radiblenden
für die Montage von 140mm Lüftern erhältlich. Feser wird wahrscheinlich ebenfalls demnächst passende Blenden anbieten.
Ein nicht unwichtiger Punkt: Im Lieferumfang der Verkaufsversion befinden sich u.a. sog. Gaskets für 120mm und 140mm Fans.
Diese standen mir für den Test noch nicht zur Verfügung. Mit diesen Gaskets ist besonders beim Einsatz von 120mm Lüftern
ein weiterer Leistungsgewinn zu erwarten, denn im Test mit dieser Lüftergröße war zu spüren, das ein Teil der Luft mangels Abdichtung
seitlich entweichen konnte. Bei 140mm Lüftern ist dies nahezu ausgeschlossen, da der Radiator wie erwähnt speziell für diese Größe
entwickelt wurde und die Zwischenräume quasi nicht vorhanden sind. Wie anhand der nachfolgenden Leistungstabellen ersichtlich ist,
ist der TFC Monsta mit den eingesetzten 140mm Sharkoon Lüftern ein wahrer Leistungskönig ! 
Ein optisches Highlight sind zweifellos die seitlich angebrachten Carbonblenden mit der schönen Gravur. Diese Blenden lassen sich
in wenigen Minuten entfernen, da sie per Schrauben befestigt sind (M4) Laut Info seitens Feser sollen Mitte 2009 Austauschblenden
in verschiedenen Farben erhältlich sein, sodass auch die Modder auf ihre Kosten kommen.
Denkbar wäre natürlich auch eine seitliche Montage des Radis, indem man einfach eine Blende entfernt und
die Schraubenlöcher zur Montage im- oder auf dem Gehäuse verwendet !
Praktischerweise verfügt das Monsta über 4 Gewinde im üblichen G 1/4" Format. So sind beispielsweise 2 Kreisläufe denkbar, 
oder die Anbringung eines Temperatursensors direkt im Radiator. 
Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben schwarzen Schrauben zur Lüftermontage und der Befestigung am Gehäuse 2 hochwertige 
Feser Schraubanschlüsse, das bekannt gute Feser Anti-Korro Konzentrat, 2 Stop Fittings (Verschlußschrauben) eine Entlüftungschraube 
als Ersatz und die erwähnten Gaskets für 120mm sowie 140mm Lüfter. Die Füllmenge des Monstas beträgt übrigens satte 1.3 Liter !
Wenn man die Dreingaben zusammen rechnet, ist man bei etwa 15 € Warenwert angelangt. 






Um das System auszulasten, habe ich das gängige Prg. Orthos zeitgleich mit dem Grafikkartenbenchmark rthdribl v.1.2 (3 Instanzen simulatan!) verwendet.

Für jeden Radiator erfolgten Testläufe auf 5V, 7V und 12V (Umdrehungen stehen in den Tabellen) . 
Beim TFC Monsta Radi habe ich neben den beliebten Yate Loon D12SL12 Lüftern zusätzlich durchzugstarke SilenX Extrema 120mm 
und 140mm Sharkoon Lüfter eingesetzt, da dieser Radiator speziell für 14cm Lüfter entwickelt wurde ! 
Bei jedem Durchlauf wurde Innovatek Protect Konzentrat verwendet. Da es bei unterschiedlichen Wasserzusätzen Abweichnungen geben kann, 
habe ich auch auf diesen Aspekt geachtet ! Die Lufttemperatur wurde vor- (Raumtemp) und hinter dem Radiator (Abluft) mit dig. Thermometern gemessen. 
Die Wassertemp. Messung erfolgte wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt mit 2 Sensoren (vor/hinter dem Radi) 
Die ersten Messwerte wurden nach einer Stunde entnommen und dann weitere 3 Werte im Abstand von 5 Min. 
Anhand der Aquaero Logdatei konnten die Daten ausgewertet und der Mittelwert für die anschließenden Vergleichstabellen verwendet werden.

Der wichtigste Wert ist die Differenz (delta T) von Raumtemperatur zur Wassertemperatur. 
Anhand dieser Daten kann man erkennen, wie gut der jeweilige Radiator die Luft zur Kühlung des Wassers nutzen kann. 
Je kleiner dieser Unterschied ausfällt, desto besser ist die Leistung des Radiators letztendlich zu bewerten.


*Edit: Da mir nun die erwähnten Gaskets vorlagen habe ich weitere Tests durchgeführt !
         Zusätzlich kamen die Yate Loon D14SL Lüfter zum Einsatz - mit und ohne Gaskets.*



*Testergebnisse*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Fazit :*

Um es kurz zu machen: Ein neuer König am Radiatorenhimmel ist geboren  Mit den eingesetzten 140mm Lüftern zeigt der TFC Monsta deutlich was in ihm steckt.
Kann der Mora 2 Pro noch gut mithalten und ihn teils in die Schranken verweisen, wenn die beliebten 120mm YL Lüfter eingesetzt werden (dazu den Hinweis unter _Infos_ beachten!) so ist der Unterschied mit den 140mm Lüftern doch recht deutlich ! Beim Monsta handelt es sich um eine komplette Neuentwicklung, in erster Linie für diese Lüftergröße und der Lamellenabstand ist deutlich größer als beim Mora, bei dem es sich zudem um einen Rohrradiator handelt. Daher wäre es fast schon verwunderlich, wenn das Monsta mit den großen Lüftern nicht überzeugen könnte. Der angepeilte Verkaufspreis mag anfangs natürlich abschreckend wirken. Doch vergleicht man diesen mit der Vollausstattung eines Moras (+ Lüfterblende, 9 Lüfter, Y-Adapter, evtl. Materialkosten f. Sockel) so liegt dieser nicht allzu weit vom Anschaffungspreis des TFC Monstas entfernt, welcher ferner die erwähnten Anschlüsse und weiteres Zubehör beinhaltet.
Bei PC Gehäusen ist ein Trend in Richtung 140mm Lüfter zu beobachten, was der Montage des Monstas natürlich zugute kommt. 
In erster Linie wurde der Radi für den US Markt enwickelt, wo bekanntlich alles etwas größer ist, als in unseren Gefilden  
Ettliche Anfragen im Vorfeld zeigen allerdings bereits jetzt, das auch in Europa reges Interesse vorhanden ist !






Mein Dank gilt den Firmen A C Shop (Jochen Lorbach) , TFC The Feser Company (Martin & Mario) Laing (insb. Herrn Böttle) EK-Waterblocks (Eddy Koenig) und O.Pusse von PCGHX, sowie dem User Prinzen_Rolle, die mich mit Material und Infos bei diesem Test unterstützt haben !


----------



## bundymania (25. Dezember 2008)

weitere Bilder im Anhang


----------



## Der Dudelsack (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich find das !!!MONSTA!!! geil!!!!!!!


----------



## Digger (25. Dezember 2008)

ob sich noch was ändert, wenn man an beide seiten shrouds setzt? eig kanns ja nich mehr besser werden !?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2008)

@bundy: Kannst du mal eine Abdichtung aus z.B. Pappe improvisieren?
Dass der Monsta mit 860er Lüftern vorne liegt, ist ja nett, aber ein fairer Vergleich mit 610er Loonies wäre schön. (So wie er ist, muss er sich da ja sogar dem Magicool geschlagen geben  )


----------



## bundymania (25. Dezember 2008)

So eine Flickschusterei kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Wenn die Gaskets vorliegen und in einigen Monaten die angekündigten Feser Triebwerkslüfter (120mm + 140mm) erscheinen, werde ich diese wahrscheinlich mit/auf dem Monsta testen. Der Radi wurde ganz klar für 140mm Lüfter entwickelt, 120er sind da imo nur die zweite Wahl


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2008)

Schöner Test bundy 

Der Radiator hat eine überzeugende Leistung aber der Preis hats wirklich in sich


----------



## Karamanga (25. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mal eine Frage stellen darf:

Habe diesen Artikel hier (auf der Suche nach "Monsta") per Google gefunden.

Sowohl der Test, als auch die Person scheinen identisch zu sein, mit diesem hier: [User-Review] Radivergleich: TFC Monsta + 4 weitere Radiatoren - Forum de Luxx

Der Verfasser ist in beiden Fällen "Moderator".

Heißt das, dass PCGH der Betreiber von Hardwareluxx ist?


----------



## Digger (25. Dezember 2008)

haha, neeein 

du kannst dch doch als mitglied unabghängig in beiden foren amelden und deine artikel schreiben.

Bundy is halt in beiden foren aktiv und stellt in beiden seine sehr schönen test online


----------



## Karamanga (25. Dezember 2008)

ok - hätte ja sein können.
hätte mich auch nicht gestört - nur interessiert 

P.S.: ich brauche mal hilfe von einem erfahrenen WaKü-OC.
Wo kann ich mich an wen wenden?


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2008)

Worum geht es genau? 

Bei Fragen zum Übertakten von CPUs wende dich an dieses Unterforum:
Overclocking: Prozessoren - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
Bei Grafikkarten an dieses:
Overclocking: Grafikkarten - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. Dezember 2008)

der silberne lüfter wie gut ist der ist das ein 140 oder ein 120??? brauche wider mahl neue meine sint etwas zu Lasch sint zwar ser leisse aber die ziehen zu wenick Luft duch


----------



## nemetona (25. Dezember 2008)

Schöner Test ,

laut PCGHX Print soll der Monsta auf 400 St. limitiert sein, ist dies eine entgültige Entscheidung von TFC oder nur eine " 1.Auflage " ?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2008)

Karamanga schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass PCGH der Betreiber von Hardwareluxx ist?



Wir arbeiten dr Schön wärs 
Wenn PCGH-Extreme einen ganz klaren Konkurrenten hat, dann Hardwareluxx 



bundymania schrieb:


> So eine Flickschusterei kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Wenn die Gaskets vorliegen und in einigen Monaten die angekündigten Feser Triebwerkslüfter (120mm + 140mm) erscheinen, werde ich diese wahrscheinlich mit/auf dem Monsta testen. Der Radi wurde ganz klar für 140mm Lüfter entwickelt, 120er sind da imo nur die zweite Wahl



Ich nehm noch viel lieber einen solideren Test bei gleicher Geräuschentwicklung, aber ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass passende Geräte zur Lautstärkemessung mehr Aufwand als die Verwendung gleich lauter Lüfter und ner Pappe mit 3 Löchern mit sich bringen


----------



## bundymania (26. Dezember 2008)

Hochwertige Geräte zur Lautstärkemessung nach div. DIN Normen könnte ich durchaus besorgen - dies würde den Rahmen eines solchen Tests allerdings "ein wenig" sprengen  
Ich teste generell nur die Teile, die mir zum Zeitpunkt eines Tests seitens der Hersteller vorliegen.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (2. Januar 2009)

Genau.


Em noch mahl der Silberner Lüfter was kostet der wo bekommt man den und was sind die Taten von den Lüfter


----------



## bundymania (2. Januar 2009)

Die SilenX Lüfter bekommst du u.a. hier:

SilenX iXtrema PRO 120 x 38 mmm - 18 dBa - A-C-Shop

Heute habe ich übrigens die fehlenden Gaskets f. 120mm und 140mm Lüfter erhalten, sodaß ich mein Review demnächst um ein kleines "Add-On" erweitern werde  Zudem teste ich das Monsta mit 3- und 6x Yate Loon 140mm D14SL12

140 mm Yate Loon D14SL-12 (1000rpm) 140x140x25 mm - A-C-Shop


----------



## bundymania (5. Januar 2009)

Meine Tests mit den nun vorliegenden Gaskets sind soweit fertig, anbei schon mal einige Vergleichswerte - ich mache die Tage ein paar neue Tabellen zur besseren Übersicht. Hinzu kommen noch die YL D14SL 140mm Lüfter !


Monsta + 3x Sharkoon 140mm @5V (860 U/Min.) ohne Gaskets -> Delta T: 5.5
Monsta + 3x Sharkoon 140mm @5V (860 U/Min.) mit Gaskets -> Delta T: 5

Monsta + 3x Sharkoon 140mm @7V (1200 U/Min.) mit Gaskets -> Delta T: 4
Monsta + 3x Sharkoon 140mm @7V (1200 U/Min.) mit Gaskets -> Delta T: 3.8

Monsta + 3x Sharkoon 140mm @12V (1430 U/Min.) mit Gaskets -> Delta T: 2.9
Monsta + 3x Sharkoon 140mm @12V (1430 U/Min.) mit Gaskets -> Delta T: 2.8



Monsta + 3x YL D12SL12 120mm @5V ohne Gaskets -> Delta T: 12.7
Monsta + 3x YL D12SL12 120mm @5V mit Gaskets -> Delta T: 9.9 !!

Monsta + 3x YL D12SL12 120mm @7V ohne Gaskets -> Delta T: 9,5
Monsta + 3x YL D12SL12 120mm @7V mit Gaskets -> Delta T: 7.5

Monsta + 3x YL D12SL12 120mm @12V ohne Gaskets -> Delta T: 5,8
Monsta + 3x YL D12SL12 120mm @12V mit Gaskets -> Delta T: 4,2 



Wie zu erwarten war, bringen die Gaskets bei den 12er Lüftern am meisten, waren diese doch an den Stirnseiten ohne die Gaskets gänzlich "frei" , sodaß deutlich spürbar die Luft entweichen konnte.

Interessant ist auch zu sehen, das ab einer gewissen Luftfördermenge die Lüfter nicht mehr nennenswert von den Gaskets profitieren können - schön zu sehen bei den Sharkoon Lüftern, die ja deutlich mehr Luft fördern, als die YL 12er, oder auch die YL 140mm Variante, die ich nachträglich getestet habe. 
Irgendwann ist halt ein "Airflow Overflow Error" angesagt  3 von den Sharkoons und auch die YL D14SL bringen wie man sieht bereits bei 5V bzw. 7V eine gute Leistung im Bundle mit dem Monsta+ Gaskets


----------



## Fabian (5. Januar 2009)

schicker test,ich würd den aber mal zugerne in einem gehäuse sehen


----------



## 1337_alpha (5. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf meinen 
Nicht mehr lange ^^
Ich mach ihn dann jedoch extern
Für mich dient der eher als kompakter Mora Ersatz


----------



## Laskiwitz (5. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass du den vorerst nicht in einem Gehäuse finden wirst.

Es sein denn, das sich jemand ein Case-Con angepasst ans Monsta fertigt.

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## bundymania (5. Januar 2009)

+++ Update der Testergebnisse mit Gaskets im Startposting +++




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

Supertest wie immer eigentlich! der Monsta hat mich schon vor deinem Test überzeugt...ich wollte damit mein altes Servergehäuse tunen..und meinen ersten Mod in seine Tat umsetzen...verdammt ich muss mir wohl doch einen Nebenjob suchen..


----------



## el barto (9. Januar 2009)

Das Teil ist ja echt interessant! Sehr gute Werte und ein klasse Test! 

Passt der nicht rein zufällig in eine Cosmos S 

mfg el barto


----------



## nemetona (10. Januar 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Passt der nicht rein zufällig in eine Cosmos S



In den Standardeinbauplatz des Cosmos S für einen 360er Radi passt er so nicht, aber mit einigen Anpassungen mitleren Aufwandes würde da was gehen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (23. Januar 2009)

- Bilder der "Monsta White Edition" eingefügt


----------



## Der Dudelsack (23. Januar 2009)

der weiße sieht auch net schlecht aus!!!


----------



## bundymania (30. April 2009)

Apropos weiss - hier mal ein paar Bilder aus der "Lackierabteilung" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterclock (30. April 2009)

Cool wo bekommt man solche Bilder eigentlich her?


----------



## bundymania (30. April 2009)

Die Bilder wurden mir von Feser übermittelt und als Schmankerl hat der gute alte Onkel Bundy die für euch hier rein gesetzt


----------



## ProtoTyper (3. Mai 2009)

coole sache


----------



## kellerkind666 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen
sitze gerade ueber dem Monsta
schoenes teil aber die 140 luefter von Yate loon passen nicht (((
pro luefter passt nur eine bohrung
werde mir wohl ne blende fraesen muessen


----------



## Bullveyr (4. Mai 2009)

hast du die 135er statt den 140er Loonies erwischt?


----------



## speedstar (4. Mai 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Das Teil ist ja echt interessant! Sehr gute Werte und ein klasse Test!
> 
> Passt der nicht rein zufällig in eine Cosmos S
> 
> mfg el barto





nemetona schrieb:


> In den Standardeinbauplatz des Cosmos S für einen 360er Radi passt er so nicht, aber mit einigen Anpassungen mitleren Aufwandes würde da was gehen.
> Gruß, Nemetona



Ich habe mal bei meinem COSMOS-S nachgemessen und von der Blechunterseite bis zum Mainboard sind es ~7,5cm. Der Monsta hat aber eine Höhe von 10,4cm: SCHADE!!!


----------



## nemetona (4. Mai 2009)

speedstar schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei meinem COSMOS-S nachgemessen und von der Blechunterseite bis zum Mainboard sind es ~7,5cm. Der Monsta hat aber eine Höhe von 10,4cm: SCHADE!!!



Den Monsta könntest du oberhalb des Dachbleches montieren, die Kunststoffabdeckung weglassen, und ihn sozusagen auf den Case schön in Scene setzen. Er würde die fehlende Kunstsoffabdeckung fast perfekt ausfüllen.
Die Lüfter noch zwischen Blech und Monsta, dann kommen auch seine Seitenteile schön zu geltung.


----------



## speedstar (4. Mai 2009)

@nemetona: ok so habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet.  Allerdings würde dann der Monsta "frei im Raum stehen" und das wäre auch nicht das Wahre... Mal sehen. So schnell wird keine WaKü angeschafft.


----------



## nemetona (4. Mai 2009)

Für den Anfang würde es ein normaler Tripple auch tun, so zum reinschnuppern ins Wakü-Segment


----------



## ProtoTyper (5. Mai 2009)

Die 140er Sharkoon Fans von Bundy waren gut. Die hatter er im Testbetrieb.


----------



## `Gamma´ (8. Mai 2009)

@speedstar: Der Monsta passt vorne in 5 1/4 Zoll Schächte. Geht von der Höhe ganz gut hin, allerdings musst dann die Carbon Seitenteile abnehmen. Hat bei mir geklappt und die Seitenteile kommen jetzt außen ans case.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

@gamma,
Willkommen im PCGHX-Forum.
Kannst du von deinen Monsta-Einbau eventuell paar Bilder liefern?


----------



## Bullveyr (9. Mai 2009)

Damit kann ich auch dienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein Lian Li PC-A77B, geht sich noch gemütlich ein Laufwerk aus.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

Da passt sogar noch ein optisches Laufwerk rein.


----------



## Parnshion (9. Mai 2009)

COOL, ich wollte unbedingt wissen ob der Monsta auch in den 5er laufwerkschacht passt oder nicht, aber wie ich sehe passt es sogar darein. Der MONSTA st für mich echt ne alternativ zum Mora2 und ähnliches, und vorallem es passt intern rein...........bloß nix extern. 
Weißt einer wieviel das Teil wiegt oder ob der Extra-für-Radi-Lianli-Deckel den aushält?
mfg


----------



## `Gamma´ (9. Mai 2009)

Ist alles noch im halbfertigen Zustand bei mir, daher das Kabelgewirr. Der Monsta passt grade so rein, von der Breite her ist es sowieso verdammt knappp, aber nach oben ist auch nicht mehr viel Platz. Damit sind leider alle Laufwerksschächte dicht, aber immerhin is er drin.


----------



## Bullveyr (10. Mai 2009)

Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass einfach in die 5,25" Schächte reinschieben zumindest bei meinem nicht wirklich funktioniert hat. Mein Monsta ist teilweise ein Stück breiter als die Spezifikationen.

--> Nieten aufbohren beim Linken "Laufwerks-Blech" --> Monsta rein --> Blech wieder rein, das Blech ist flexibel genug, dass ich die Original-Bohrungen für die Nieten wieder verwenden konnte


----------



## Monsterclock (10. Mai 2009)

@ Gamma was machst mit deinen Laufwerken? Oder kaufst dir ein externes oder oben rein wo normal der Radi hinkommt


----------



## `Gamma´ (10. Mai 2009)

Das wärs ja, vertauschte Rollen 
Nee die Festplatte wollte ich unten hinter dem Netzteil auf das Lüftergitter legen und mein CD-Laufwerk über dem Netzteil anbringen. Da ist doch ein Längsgitter, breit genug für ein Laufwerk, und davon einfach entfern ich einfach ein bisschen, damit die Lade aufgeht. CDs brauch ich eh fast nie mehr, also ist es nicht so wild, dass es nach hinten aufgeht. Allerdings muss ich noch ne Möglichkeit austüfteln, wie ich die ganzen Sachen befestige.
Den Platz unterm Deckel wollte ich mir erstmal freihalten.


----------



## bundymania (14. Mai 2009)

HardexHaust - Review TFC Xchanger Monsta Extreme Radiator 420/360

Wer Lust hat, kann das ja mal durch nen Übersetzer jagen


----------



## Parnshion (14. Mai 2009)

Interessante Seite, sowas solltmal auf Deutsch geben, hab zwar kein Plan was da stand, aber zumindest kenne ich jetzt die Masse von den Monsta. Nachmessen, mal sehen ob er in mein Tower passt oder nicht. Danke Bundy.


----------



## der blaue blitz (15. Mai 2009)

moin 
genau das ist mein thrad 
jungs follgendes 
ich will mir bald einen neuen pc zusammenstellen
i7920 D0
3*gtx 285
msi eclipse sli
corsair dominator 1600

reicht 1 Monsta um alles mit wasser vernünftig zu kühlen?

bin offen für alle ideen da es evtl.wenn ich zeit habe ein tagebuch geben soll!


----------



## Digger (15. Mai 2009)

also vernünftig kühlen geht auf jeden fall. jenachdeem wie geräuschempfindlich du bist


----------



## der blaue blitz (16. Mai 2009)

so emfindlich nicht nur soll er mich auch nicht anbrüllen wie eine turbine vom tornado...

würden denn in ein TJ07 zwei kühlkreisläufe passen???

sprich

1.cpu, board, 360, agb, laing,,,

2.gpu, gpu, gpu, 360, agb, laing,,,


----------



## ohje (16. Mai 2009)

Passen würde es schon. Die Frage ist nur wie, wenn du 2 360er unten rein packst, bleibt die Frage wo du mit den Pumpen und agbs hin gehst, wenn du die im 5 1/4 Schacht unterkiregst ist das gar kein Problem.


----------



## der blaue blitz (16. Mai 2009)

da hatte ich mir die zwei pumpen vorgestellt und die agb´evtl. unters dach wo die zwei 120 lüfter 
sitzen

in das *Cooler Master Stacker STC-T01* passen laut wakü case liste drei 360er rein!!!

würden denn drei 360 in einem kreislauf reischen um alles zu kühlen?


----------



## ohje (16. Mai 2009)

Also bei der hardware sollte es schon ein tj07 oder wenigstens ein LianLi sein. Man baut doch auch nicht auf einen ferrari Stahlfelgen 

Für den Fall, dass du da was falsch verstanden hast. 2 360er Radis kein Problem, allerdings ein bzw zwei Monsta passen nicht intern rein

2 360er Radis reichen auch für dein System!


----------



## Las_Bushus (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn du 2 Kreisläufe machen wolltest könntest du ja unten den 480er TFC reinmachen und damit die 3 Grakas kühlen und oben dann den Slim 240er und damit cpu und mainboard und wenn du angst hast das der 240er nicht reicht kannst du ja auch noch einen 180er dazunehmen und dann sollte aber alles recht kühl bleiben.


----------



## der blaue blitz (16. Mai 2009)

okay so weit 
ich bleib beim tj07
versuche unten einen monsta einzubauen und oben unter den deckel noch einen 360 slim oder nen guten 240!!!
dauert ja eh noch knapp mehr als ein monat aber lieber jetzt gewusst wie!!!

den monsta unten einbauen wird auch wegen netzteil oder?

oder unten einen 480 und oben ein 360 in einem kreislauf ?

@ohje- hatte hier mit jemand geschrieben dem sein freund hat einen monsta unten in das tj07 reingebaut 
und es würde auch passen!!! netzteil abhängig denke ich mal


----------



## DanielX (16. Mai 2009)

Das mit den zwei Kreisläufen würd ich mal sein lassen, der 360er Radi ist für ne CPU etwas zu groß und ein 360er für drei Karten zu klein, beide in einem System wären da schon Sinnvoller. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Mai 2009)

Monstaaaaaa  


Wäre es auch denkbar den Monstaaaaaa  Radiator Passiv zu betreiben oder nur mit einem 120 mm Lüfter oder ein Leisen 140 mm Lüfter und Zwar mit meinem System ohne Graka ??


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Monstaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Wäre es auch denkbar den Monstaaaaaa  Radiator Passiv zu betreiben oder nur mit einem 120 mm Lüfter oder ein Leisen 140 mm Lüfter und Zwar mit meinem System ohne Graka ??



Den Monsta passiv zu betreiben ist möglich, aber ich schätze das die dabei erziehlte Kühlleistung gegen null geht.


----------



## bundymania (27. Mai 2009)

Nee, ganz so krass ist es nicht aufgrund der enormen Kühlfläche, aber trotzdem wird das passiv nix gutes werden mit dem Q9450, besonders im Hochsommer. Im Idle funzt es, klar, aber unter Last braucht man mehr Airflow als es ein LowSpeed Lüfter bringen kann um die CPU bei guten Temps zu halten 

3x 14er bei 5V würden genügen, die sind dann fast unhöhrbar aus 1m, wenn du z.B. die Loonies oder Xigmatek nimmst.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Mai 2009)

Aso ok, aber wenn ich jetzt z.b 2 x BQT T12025-LF nehme und dann auf 75% laufen lasse (laut PCGH 0,1 Sone) müsste es doch auch gehen oder nicht ? 


Nehmen wir an ich würde meine 2 G92 noch am Kreislauf anschließen und würde 3x 120 mm Lüfter verwenden die dann auf 75 % laufen, würde das gehen ?


----------



## bundymania (28. Mai 2009)

BQT T12025-LF ? Sagt mir so nix, gib mal nen Link


Mit 3 Lüftern funzt es, sollten aber natürlich bissel mehr Airflow haben, als z.B. Scythe Slipstream 500


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Mai 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> BQT T12025-LF ? Sagt mir so nix, gib mal nen Link
> 
> 
> Mit 3 Lüftern funzt es, sollten aber natürlich bissel mehr Airflow haben, als z.B. Scythe Slipstream 500




Merkwürdiger weise finde ich ihn nicht   Aber der Lüfter ist im Test der PCGH 06/2009 drin und zwar auf dem Erstem Platz....


----------



## maschine (28. Mai 2009)

Das waren doch glaube ich die Silent Wing Dinger oder nicht? Ich meine jedenfalls das die noch nicht lieferbar wären.


----------



## t0mm1 (28. Mai 2009)

He so viel ich noch weiß,sind das neue von BeQuiet.


----------



## maschine (28. Mai 2009)

Habs mal nachgeschlagen, das sind Be quiet Silent Wings USC (BQT T12025-LF) und die sind noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Mai 2009)

Jep stimmt leider noch nicht Lieferbar.


----------



## bundymania (31. Mai 2009)

erste Tests von Martin:

TFC Monsta Pictures and Pressure Drop Testing - XtremeSystems Forums


----------

